# lost hair



## Superhog (Jun 24, 2003)

Question for all your pros.....I have a bear mount and noticed some hair on the wood that it's mounted to. Upon further investigation, it looks like a small spot under the chin has opened (lack of hair) up a bit. I have heard before, that bugs will eat the hair if its not propely taken care of...Any words of wisdom? Is it stoppable? Also seems to be some little white "things" in the area....these bug droppings?

Thanks, 
Adam


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I really cant tell from the photo if you've got a bug problem or not. 

Until you know whats up for sure, segregate this mount immediately. Bugs have a nasty habit of spreading through out the game room destroying all that they comes in contact with ! Seal it up in a trash bag if possible. If it is from bugs and the mount has been around for a long time, then it could be real bad. Thats why We/I always stress the importance of cleaning ALL of your mounts on a regular basis! Any potential bug problems will be caught (and sometimes even prevented) before disaster strikes.

Somehow, I have a feeling that it could just be a bald spot, which is not all that uncommon in this area. Are you absolutely positive this spot was not there before? You might have just now noticed it and are starting to freak out.

Does the hair feel silky or unnaturally course and rough? Gently tug on the hair around this spot and if it comes out in small clumps, then you've got bugs. If its just a few hairs that come out or none at all, chances are good that it's a place where the rotary knife dug just a little to deep and cut through the hair follicles on the flesh side while the skin was being shaved down. IF this is the case, it's an easy fix. Stop bye your Taxi's place and he can dye it in about 5 minuets. Before you think that he did something wrong, *ALL* Bears have places where skin dye is required.

Hope this helped.

Mitch


----------



## Superhog (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks for the info Mitch! I think that I will run it back by him and have him look at it.

Adam


----------

